

Purchase from GoDaddy without having to use their annoying site - callmeed
http://www.godaddymobile.com/

======
ryduh
If you have to use their mobile site to get away from their "annoying" site
then why deal with them at all?

~~~
callmeed
Because the savings make it worth it?

